# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  مجموعة هامة و شاملة من الدروس والأسرار للكمبيوتر

## MR.X

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  

1-لصيانة النظام
إذا كثرت لديك أخطاء في نظامك يفضل أن تقوم بأدراج اسطوانة نظام ويندوز في السواقة
ثم اضغط أبدأ + تشغيل + واكتب sfc /scannow ثم أنتر
وبعدها سيتم أصلاح الخلل أو إضافة الملفات الناقصة أو المعطوبة في نظامك .
2-طريقة حماية أميلك من القنابل البريدية
طريقة حماية بريدك من القنابل البريدية التي ترسل من بعض المستخدمين :
1- ادخل الى بريدك في الهوتميل......باليوزر نيم والباسوررد طبعا. 
2- بعد دخولك الى ايميلك......اذهب الى 
OPTIONS . 3- بعد دخولك الى OPTIONS ....اذهب الى 
Junk Mail Filter . 4- بعد دخولك الى Junk Mail Filter .....سوف تجد عدة خيارات ..كالتالي 
: -off -low -high -Exclusive انا انصحك بأختيار 
LOW ...... 5- اضغط على OK ....لحفظ التغييرات. سوف تلاحظ ان هناك فولدر FOLDER جديد.. 
قد تم تكوينه في بريدك...اسمه Junk Mail على اليسار. هذا الفولدر هو امنك وامانك 
يعني اي قنبله بريديه تستهدف بريدك...فسوف تدخل الى هذا الفولدر...ولن تذهب اي قنبله الى ال INBOX. 
هذه الطريقه تهدف الى تحصين بريدك ضد القنابل البريديه انصح الجميع باتباعها . 
3-لتسريع تعامل أداء ذاكرة جهازك
اليكم هذه الطريقة والتي تجعل تركيز الذاكره بالكامل على البرنامج 
الذي تعمل عليه مما يجعل الجهاز في منتهى السرعة 
هذا وافيدكم انني جربتها ووجدتها في منتهى الروعه وهي كالتالي : 
ابدا start 
من قائمة تشغيل Run 
نفذ هذا الامر 
system.ini 
وتبحث حتى تجد السطرالمكتوب به التالى:- 
363enh 
تضيف تحت هذا السطر السطرين التاليه او قم بنسخ ولصق هذا الجزء 
LoadLocalHigh=1 
ConservativeSwaPfil eUsage=1 
وتحفظ بعد ذلك 
تذهب الى ملف..... ثم تختار حفظ..... ..فقط 
فائدت الامرالاول تجعل تركيز الذاكرة على البرنامج الذي تعمل عليه 
والامر الثاني وهو لسرعه تنقل الملفات في ويندوز . 
4-طريقة أستخدام الهاتف من الويندوز
من جهازك الى أي جهاز في العالم بواسطة الايبي 
هذه طريقة استخدام الهاتف المدمج مع الويندوز والذي يمكنك من اجراء المكالمات نحو الايبي و كذا نحو الهاتف  
(بالنسبة للايبي فالطريقة مجربة و مضمونة أما الهاتف فلم تنجح معي) 
كل ما يلزمك هو الضغط على :
أبدأ => تشغيل => وكتابة dialer ثم أضغط انتر . 
5-اكتشف الفيروسات التي بجهازك من دون برامج حماية
- أضغط أبدأ + تشغيل + واكتب command ثم أضغط انتر
2- اكتب ..cd واضغط enter ثم اكتب ..cd واضغط enter 
3- اكتب cd windows واضغط انتر ثم اكتب cd system32 واضغط انتر
4- اكتب setup واضغط انتر 
اذا شاهدت رسالة بهذا الشكل ( رجاء الإنتقال إلي لوحة التحكم لتثبيت مكوناتها ونظم تكوينها )
فعلم ان جهازك خال من الفيروسات ، وان لم تاتي هذه الرسالة 
فجهازك به فيروسات
الفكرة : ان ملف ال setup الموجود داخل ال system32
يكون مغلق عندما يكون جهازك به فيروس ويكون مفتوح عندما يكون جهازك غير مصاب
لأن معظم الفيروسات تغلق جميع امتدادت system.exe
هذه الطريقة صالحة لنظام ويندوز XP فقط .
6-طريقة إيقاف إيملات الدعايات
لتقلل من كمية الإعلانات التي ترسلها شركات الدعاية لبريدك في الهوتميل هناك خطوتين :
الخطوة الأولى : 
اذهب في الهوتميل الى options 
واختر من القائمة Junk Mail Filter 
وأختر (Enhanced (most junk mail is caught 
وأيضا اختر Deliver to Junk Mail folder and delete later 
والخطوة الثانية : 
كلما اتتك الاعلانات حاول ان تعمل لها بلوك قبل حذفها . 
7-حل لمشكلة تجمد سطح المكتب وشريط المهام في بعض الاحيان
اضغط أبدأ + تشغيل + واكتب كلمة regedit ثم اضغط انتر
اختر المسارات حسب الترتيب
HKEY_CURRENT_ USER
Software
Microsoft
Windows
Curre ntVersion
Explorer
وقم بتغيير قيمة المفتاح DesktopProcess من 0 الى 1
اذا لم تجد المفتاح قم بانشائه وذلك:
من القائمة اذهب الى Edit ثم New ثم DWORD Vlue وقم بتسميته بالاسم DesktopProcess واعطه القيمة 1 . 
8-الفرق بين نظام FAT و NTFS
FAT تعنى:
File Al******** Table 
أى جدولة البيانات لسهولة الوصول إليها ولها نوعين fat16 و fat32
كانت المهمة لهذه الأنظمة هي ترتيب البيانات و تسهيل الوصول إليها
FAT16
- للمساحات اصغر من 2 جيجا بيت فقط للبرتشن الواحد.
FAT32
- للمساحات اكبر من 2 جيجا بيت للبرتشن الواحد.
- يستطيع ان يتعامل مع الملف الواحد حتي سعه 4 جيجابايت فقط
- ظهر مع نظام تشغيل نوافذ 98 ويمكن أن نستخدمه مع نظم النوافذ الأحدث ومنها نوافذ XP 
- يمكننا بسهوله أن نقوم بتحويل وحدات التخزين من نظام Fat32 إلي نظام NTFS 
============ === 
NTFS تعنى:
new technology file system
فهو أفضل و اقوى فى التعامل مع الملفات و السعات التخزينيه العالية و هو مدعم من نظام تشغيل xp & NT & 2000
- يتيح تامين اكبر للملفات المخزنة علي وحده التخزين سواء بإعطائها كلمه سر للمستخدمين الذين يصرح لهم بالتعامل معها أو يقدم مستوي تامين متقدم عن طريق تشفير الملفات. 
- يتميز بخصائص الأمن التي يمتلكها مثل تشفير الملفات Encryption file system بالنسبة لك كمالك الجهاز (admin) فلن يجد فرق أما المستخدم الأخر الذي سوف بدخل جهازك فلن يستطيع دخول هذه الملفات .
- يتيح استخداما أفضل للمساحات المتاحة من وحده التخزين وذلك لقدرته علي تخزين الملفات في مساحه اقل وخاصة بالنسبة للملفات صغيره الحجم. 
- يجعل الهارد يعمل بكفاءة أعلى من النظم السابقة FAT16 FAT32
- أكثر استقرارا في العمل من النظم الأخرى حيث يمكنه مراقبة الأخطاء و إصلاحها كما يمكنه استعادة الملفات الضائعة عند حدوث أي كارثة
- لا يوجد حد أقصي لسعه الملف المخزن عليه. 
- لا يمكننا أن نقوم بتحويل وحدات التخزين من نظام NTFS إلي نظام Fat32 
- من عيوبه أن نظم النوافذ (98 أو ME) لن تتمكن من التعامل مع هذا النظام.
- من عيوبه أن مميزاته لا تعمل على win xp home وتعمل فقط على win xp pro أو win Nt , 2000 
- وحدات التخزين بنظام NTFS لن تتعامل مع الحاسب إذا قمت بتشغيله باستخدام اسطوانة الطوارئ المرنة Floppy Startup Disk 
============ ====== 
ما هو النظام الأفضل
- نترك وحده التخزين التي يوجد بها نظام النوافذ مثل( C: ) تعمل بنظام FAT32 لنتمكن من التعامل معها في جميع الحالات.
- نترك وحده التخزين التي يوجد بها الملفات العادية المحفوظة تعمل بنظام NTFS 
لنتمكن من الحصول على أقصى استفادة من هذا النظام ( كأمان واستخدام )
============ ======
لتحويل وحده التخزين من نظام Fat32 الي نظام NTFS :
1- من قائمه ابدأ - البرامج - البرامج التكميلية Accessories
2- اختر التعامل مع بيئة DOS من خلال أيقونه Command Prompt
3- اكتب الأمر التالي :Convert D: /FS:NTFS ( ملاحظه D: ترمز لوحده التخزين التي نريد تحويلها )
4- سوف يتم أعاده تشغيل الحاسب وفور بدء الحاسب في العمل 
سيتم تنفيذ العمليات الضرورية لتحويل نظام وحده التخزين دون أن يؤثر ذلك علي الملفات المخزنة . 
9-برامج مخفية في نظام ويندوز XP ولكنها مهمة 
ويندوز اكس بي يحتوي الكثير الكثير من البرامج والملفات المهمة يمكننا من استخدامها لتسهل علينا وتغنينا 
عن تنصيب البرامج على أجهزتنا ومن ضمن هذه البرامج :
Private Character Editor 
وهو لتصميم الأيقونات والكراكترز ... ويمكنك الوصول إلية من خلال
Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي
EUDCEDIT
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----
iExpress
لتحويل ملفاتك الى ملفات تنفيذية ... ويمكنك الوصول إلية من خلال
Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي
iexpress
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----
Local Group Policy Editor 
ويمكنك الوصول إلية من خلال
Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي
gpedit.msc 
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----
Disk Cleanup 
يعمل على تنظيف الهارد ديسك لتوفير المساحة 
Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي
cleanmgr
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----
Clipboard Viewer 
لعرض الملفات التي تم نسخها وتم حفظها في الكليب بورد
Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي
clipbrd
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----
Dr Watson 
لمعالجة بعض مشاكل النظام
Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي
drwtsn32
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----
Microsoft Synchronization Manager 
لتتمكن من تصفح صفحات الويب التي تعمل على إضافتها له أثناء عدم الأنصال
Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي
mobsync
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----
Windows Media Player 5.1
لإظهار ويندوز ميديا بليير الخاص بويندوز اكس بي
Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي
mplay32
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----
ODBC Data Source Administrator 
للتحكم بالداتا بيس
Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي
odbcad32
Windows for Workgroups Chat 
للمحادثة عبر الشبكة
Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي
winchat
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----
Driver Verifier Manager 
مفيد لمن لديهم مشاكل في الدرايفرز
Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي
verifier
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----
Network shared folder wizard 
لمشاركة الملفات عبر الشبكة الداخلية
Start
ومن ثم
Run
وتكتب الأمر التالي
shrpubw
------------ --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- --------- -----
وهناك أيضا
Character Map = charmap
DirectX diagnosis = dxdiag
Object Packager = packager
System Monitor = perfmon
Program Manager = progman
Remote Access phone book = rasphone
Registry Editor = regedt32
File siganture verification tool = sigverif
Volume Contro = sndvol32
System Configuration Editor = sysedit
Syskey = syskey
Microsoft Telnet Client = telnet 
10-طريقة التخلص من البرامج التي يتم تحميلها عند التشغيل
أولاً التخلص من البرامج التي يتم تحميلها عند التشغيل 
جميع مستخدمي الكمبيوتر يعانون من ذلك وخاصة عند تركيب البرامج مثل WinAmp, RealPlayer, NetMeeting 
, MSN Messenger, Net2Phone وغيرها. وربما تكون هناك برامج تعمل في الخفاء مثل برامج القرصنة. 
لذلك ي فضل تفقد ذلك بين الحين والآخر. سنستخدم لذلك الأداة الموجودة ضمن Windows وهي Msconfig كما يلى: 
- افتح قائمة Start ثم اختر الأمر Run أو عن طريق الضغط في نفس الوقت على زر Windows + R. 
- اكتب Msconfig فى الخانة Open ثم انقر على Ok .. أو تستطيع الوصول ل- Msconfig كما يلي: 
Start > Accessories > System Tools > System Information > Tools > System configuration Utility 
- بعد تشغيل أداة التحكم بهيئة النظام System Configuration Utility انقر على Startup 
ثم ألغ الاختيار عن الأسطر التي ترغب في عدم تحميلها عند الدخول ل- Windows, 
وتذكر أن من البرامج التي لا يجب تعطيلها وضرورية لعمل Windows . 
internat.exe 
System Tray 
ScanRegistry 
TaskMonitor 
LoadPowerProfile 
وهى برامج ضرورية لعمل برامج أخرى أو للتحكم في عمل بعض أجزاء النظام مثل كارت الصوت أو المودم. 
مثال ذلك مودم موتورولا, SM56 وكذلك أداة التحكم بالصوت تختلف حسب عمل الصوت المستعمل 
مثلا كارت صوت من نوع CREATIVE يجب الإبقاء على الأمر EnsoniqMixer starter.exe 
من البرامج التي يمكن تعطيلها بحذر هي, Scheduling Agent ويمكنك تعطيلها إذا لم تكن تريد Windows 
أن ينفذ بعض الأوامر بشكل تلقائي في أوقات معينة. مثال ذلك فحص القرص الصلب أو إزالة التجزئة. 
وبعد الانتهاء من ذلك اضغط على OK وأعد تشغيل الجهاز لترى النتيجة. 
ثانيا : البرامج التي تضع لنفسها رمز اختصار في مجلد Startup 
إذا كنت متأكدا أن الرمز يلزم وجوده فاتركه. فإذا كان غير ذلك يمكنك إلغاءه أو تخزينه في مكان آخر. 
من البرامج التي تستخدم هذه الطريقة: WinFax, Office Startup ولحذف هذه الرموز اتبع الآتى: 
1- انقر الزر الأيمن بالماوس على قائمة Start ثم اختر الأمر Open ثم افتح المجلد Programs . 
2- افتح المجلد Startup ستجد هناك shortcuts تحتوي رموز للبرامج تستطيع إلغاءها أو وضعها في مكان آخر . 
في بعض البرامج عليك عمل ذلك من داخل نفس البرنامج مثل Realplayer. 
لعمل ذلك: 
1- شغل برنامج Real Player ثم انقر على View ثم Preferences لتظهر القائمة 
كما بالشكل ثم ينتج عنها المربع الحواري Preferences. 
2- اختر علامة التبويب General ثم Settings وألغ التحديد عن Enable Start Center ثم Yes ثم OK . 
ثالثا : زيادة المساحة الفارغة: 
يقوم نظام التشغيل Windows باستخدام المساحة الفارغة في القرص الصلب كذاكرة افتراضية Virtual Memory 
عند عدم كفاية الذاكرة المؤقتة العشوائية RAM وذلك بواسطة ملف WIN386.SWP الموجود في Windows 
( لاحظ تغير حجمه عند تشغيل عدة برامج. مع أن الأقراص الصلبة المتوفرة الآن أصبحت سعتها كبيرة . 
لكن لا ضرر من زيادة المساحة الفارغة وخاصة إذا كنت تعاني من قلة المساحة. فقط اتبع النصائح البسيطة التالية: 
1- تخلص من محتويات المجلد المؤقت Temp الموجود في Windows لكن قبل القيام بذلك اغلق جميع البرامج. 
2- تخلص من الملفات المؤقتة 
وذلك بالبحث عنها. شغل أداة البحث عن الملفات Run واطبع في أول مستطيل .tmp ثم انقر على Search 
تستطيع إلغاء الملفات. لكن قبل القيام بذلك اغلق جميع البرامج. 
3- ملفات لم يعد لها حاجة: 
من الملفات التي يمكنك إلغاءها ملفات قائمة تعريف الفيروسات القديمة التي تعرف ب- Virus Definitions وخاصة إذا كنت من الذين يقومون بتحديث القائمة من الإنترنت باستمرار. ومثال ذلك برنامج Norton Anti Virus ستجد مجلدات قائمة تعريف الفيروسات في: 
C:Program FilesCommon FilesSymantec SharedVirusDefs 
ويمكن الوصول له من آلة البحث Run, ويمكن إلغاء المجلدات القديمة, مثلا المجلد الذي يحمل الاسم 020.20020507 
يكون تاريخ التحديث هو: 7/5/ 2002 يجب إبقاؤه لأنه أحدث قائمة أما المجلد 20010713.68 
يكون تاريخ قائمة التعريف هو 13/7/2001 عندها يمكن حذفه دون أن يؤثر ذلك على عمل البرنامج. 
واتبع نفس الطريقة إذا كنت تستخدم برنامجا آخر. 
4- سلة الملفات المحذوفة Recycle Bin : 
أفرغ محتوياتها باستمرار, كما يمكن تعديل خصائصها بألا تقوم بتخزين الملفات الملغية. 
5- مجلد ملفات الإنترنت المؤقتة: 
Temporary Internet Files الموجود في Windows.. لإفراغه أغلق متصفح الإنترنت ثم شغل Internet Options 
الموجود في Control Panel ثم انقر على Delete Files ثم علي OK, وتستطيع كذلك محو المواقع التي زرتها 
بالنقر على Clear History أما إذا كنت تستخدم المتصفح Netscape فيمكنك متابعة الخطوات الآتية : 
Edit > Preferences > Advanced > Cache > Clear Memory Cache 
Clear Disk Cache 
6- حول الملفات إلى شكل آخر يأخذ مساحة أقل: 
فمثلا ملفات الصوت ذات الامتداد wav يمكن تحويلها إلى mp3 أو wma أو حتى شكل آخر 
بشرط المحافظة على جودة الصوت. 
وكذلك ملفات الصور حيث يفضل ألا تخزن الصور بشكل bmp . بل يجب تحويلها إلى jpg , jpeg أو gif. 
ذلك يعتمد على عدد الألوان في الصورة فإذا كان عددها قليلا , فالأفضل التحويل إلى gif 
أما إذا كانت الألوان كثيرة كصور المناظر والصور الشخصية عندها يكون الاختيار المثالي هو jpg 
فإن ذلك سيحافظ على أكبر عدد من الألوان في الصورة. 
وتذكر أن أقصى عدد للألوان في gif هو 256 لونا . أما jpg فملايين الألوان.  

7- تخلص من البرامج التي لا تحتاجها: 
من خلال Add Remove programs الموجودة في قائمة Control Panel. 
وحاول ألا تلغي البرامج بغير الطريقة السابقة. 
لأن بعض البرامج تضع لنفسها مجلدات وملفات لا يتم إزالتها إلا ب- Uninstall 
والمجلدات التي يمكن إزالتها فى معظم الأحيان بأمان هي: 
- البرامج التي تعمل في بيئة ال- DOS 
- المجلدات التي نتجت عن فك الضغط لمجلد zip واسمها Self extract file. 

11-طريقة كشف معلومات المرسل من بريد hotmail
الخطوات : 
اختر "خيارات" options - 
1- ثم اختر Mail Display Settings "اعداد عرض الاميل" 
2- ثم massage headers "عنوان الرسالة". 
3- ثم اختر من الاختيار "الثالث". 
4- وغير الاختيار الى advanced 
5- اختر اي رسالة في صندوق الرسائل انسخ رقم آي بي ،
6- ثم اذهب الى الموقع التالي :
http://www.ripe. net/perl/ whois 

12-مشكلة برامج تدمير الايميل
برامج تدمير الايميل والتي تسمى :
Email Bomber 
كثيرة ويمكن أن تغلق الايميل لفترة معينة .. لا يرسل ولا يستقبل ، ومن هذه البرامج ما يلي :
Stoned Email 
Kaboom 
Una Bomber 
Mail Fraud 
Fake Mail 
eXtreme Mail 
ويمكنك وضع حماية لإ يميلك حتى لا يتأثر بتلك البرامج .. 
وبطريقة سهلة جدا ، ولكنها خاصة بمن يمتلك ايميلاً على hotmail 
والطريقه هي :
أولاً: أدخل إميلك 
ثانياً : قم بإختيار Options الكلمة الموجوده في الأعلى 
ثالثاً : من قائمة mail handling أختر كلمة Junk Mail Filter 
رابعاً : ستجد العلامه موجوده على of قم بإختيار high وبإمكانك إختيار low المهم لا تختار of 
الآن جرب أن ترسل لنفسك بإحدى هذه البرامج رسائل لتدمير الايميل .. ستجد أنها لا تصل إلى الــ inbox 
ولكنها سوف تصل إلى مجلد الـ Junkmail ومهما كان عدد الرسائل المرسلة فلن يتأثر الايميل بها ... 

13-كيفية إرجاع رسالة أرسلت بالخطأ عبر الإميل#
كم مرة ارسلت بريد الكتروني ثم ندمت او تذكرت شئ مهم 
ويجب ان لا يقرأ هل تعلم انه بامكانك استرجاعها عن طريق مايكروسوفت آوت لوك 
ولكن قبل أن يفتحها ويقرأها الطرف الآخر
ولاسترجاع رسائلك الخاطئة اتبع معنا الخطوات التالية: 
أولا: افتح برنامج مايكروسوفت آوت لوك. 
ثانيا: افتح مجلد العناصر المرسلة sent items. 
ثالثا: انقر مرتين على الرسالة التي قمت بإرسالها بالخطأ. 
رابعا: من قائمة "أحداث" actions، قم باختيار "استرجاع هذه الرسالة" recall this message 
خامسا: إذا أردت إلغاء الرسالة، قم باختيار مربع الخيار " إلقاء النسخ غير المقروءة من الرسالة . 
" delete unread copies of this message . 
أما إذا أردت تغيير مضمون الرسالة،غير المقروءة واستبدالها برسالة جديدة ، فقم باختيار مربع الخيار"
إلقاء النسخ delete unread copies & replace it with a new message . 
وهكذا ستتمكن من استرجاع أو حذف أو تعديل أو استبدال الرسالة التي قمت بإرسالها بشكل خاطئ . 

14-كيفية ربط إميل الهوتميل بالياهو
يوجد لدى البعض اكثر من بريد اكتروني ويصعب فتحها جميعاً 
ولكن بإستخدام هذه الطريقه تستطيع فتح اكثر من بريد وتحويلها كلها على بريد الهوت ميل 
مثلاً ان بريدك الإفتراضي هو هوتميل وتريد ربطه ببريد الياهو لكي
اذا ارسلت رساله على بريد الياهو تصلك في بريدك الهوتميل 
1- افتح بريدك الهوتميل 
2- اختار من القائمه اليمنى من POP Mail واضغط عليها 
3- POP Server Name: وهنا تضع سيرفر البريد مثال : mail.yahoo.com 
4- POP User Name: وهنا ضع اسم المستخدم 
5- POP User Password: وهنا ضع كلمة السر 
6- والباقي أتركه 
7- بعدين اضغط ok 
ولمعرفة ان قد وصلت رسالة جديدة اضغط على 
POP Mail من القائمة الي على اليمين .
وستشاهد ذلك . 
15- لكشف فيروسات الماكرو 
تنتشر هذه الفيروسات بكثرة في رسائل البريد الالكتروني وتأتي عن طريق الوورد ويكون في الغالب الملف مصاباً بها.
فمثلا إذا استقبلنا رسالة بريد الكتروني يوجد به ملف ملحق وهو عبارة عن الوورد أي ان امتداده doc ففي هذه الحالة ماذا نفعل ؟
الاجابة بسيطة وبدون استخدام برامج الحماية من الفيروسات نستطيع وبكل سهولة كشف ما في ملف الوورد 
بدون ان نتأثر بالفيروس, وهي كالتالي:
بعد تحميل الملف نقوم بتغيير امتداده من doc إلى rtf لأن هذا الامتداد لا يدعم الماكرو.
ولا تنسى يأخي ان هذه الفيروسات منتشرة بكثرة وقد تصادفها باستمرار ولذلك الحذر الحذر. 
16- لمشاهدة جميع كميرات العالم 
هل تريد مشاهدة جميع كميرات العالم 
أذن افتح موقع Google
وانسخ وألصق هذا المسار
intitle:liveapplet inurl:LvAppl
ثم أضغط انتر وانظر ماذا ستشاهد : 

17-معلومات عن الكراك 
سوف أتطرق في هذا الموضوع للكراك وآلية عمله وما هو وأنواعه بالتفصيل الممل .. 
أبدأ بانواع البرامج
أنواع البرامج :
مجاني - freeware : وهذا البرنامج مجاني لا يتاج للشراء .
مشترك - shareware : هذا البرنامج مجاني إلا أن بعض الخصائص مغلقة ولا تفتح إلا بالشراء .
تجريبي - Trail : هذا البرنامج مفتوح المزايا ولكنه لفترة محدودة .. 10 - 15 - 30 يوم .. ثم يغلق ولا يفتاح إلا بشرائك له ..
طبعا هذه البرامج تحتاج إلى قرصنة حتى تفتح مجانا وهو ما يسمى بالكراك ..
تسميات الكراك 
يعرف الكراك في الأوساط العربية بالكيجن أو الباتش .. او السيريل نمبر .. وهناك أنواعه كثيرة له .. سأذكرها وأذكر طريقة تشغليها وكيفية الحذر منها .. وطريقة برمجتها ..
الكراك :
هو ملف يكون بإمتداد exe غالبا ... وله أنواع كثيرة منها :
البرنامج المشروخ :
تمهيد
لغات البرمجة تنقسم لقسمين :
عالية المستوى : وهي اللغى التي تكون قريبة من فهم الإنسان لكن المعالج لا يستطيع فهمها .. مثل C و **** والدلفي .. لذلك يتم تحويها للغة المتدنية بعد الإنتهاء من البرمجة .. 
متدنية المستوى : لغة غير مفهومة بالنسبة للإنسان و مفهومة بالنسبة للمعالج وهي لغة التجميع ولغة الآلة ...
في اثناء البرمجة بأية لغة عالية المستوى يتم كتابة أسطر البرنامج بلغة تتكون من دوال ومتغيرات لكن المعالج لا يستطيع فهم اللغات عالية المستوى لذلك يتم تحويلها بعد الإنتهاء من البرمجة الى لغة التجميع بواسطة أداة تسمى compiler .. وبهذا يغلق المصدر ..
عودة : 
البرنامج المشروخ هو نوع من أنواع الكراك يتم فيه فتح ملف الــ exe للتطبيق والتعديل عليه بحيث يتم حذف الشروط المسؤلة عن توقف البرنامج والشروط المسؤلة عن طلب البرنامج .. وهو برمجته شديدة الصعوبة . 
طريقة التركيب تقوم باستبدال الملف با لأصلي وتشغيلة فورا بلا مشاكل .. 
الكيجن KeyGen : 
مبرمج أي برنامج shareware يقوم بوضع سطور برمجية تتحكم في البرنامج وتجعله محدود الخدمات ما لم يقوم مستخدمه بالتنشيط بواسطة رقم معين .. وهذا الرقم المطلوب يتم توليدة عبر لوغاريتمات معينة وباراميترات تؤثر في توليد هذا الرقم ..
والكي جنريت وظيفته توليد هذه الأرقام واعطائها للمستخدم ..
طريقة البرمجة :
1 - تجميع ارقام كثيرة من المشترين ووضعها داخل قاعدة بيانات داخل الكراك ..
2 – دراسة الأرقام الجاهزة المولدة عبر الشركة ( التي تعرف سر الطبخة ) مثلا هذه ثلاثة ارقام :
الرقم الأول 112244
الرقم الثاني 224488
نلاحظ ان العلاقة بينهم ان الجميع يقبل القسمة على 2 اذا نستطيع ببرنامج بسيط صنع برنامج يولد ألاف من هذه الأرقام وهي طبعا لسيت بهذه السهولة بل يستخدم معادلات رياضية شديدة التعقيد وخلط بين الأنظمة الست عشرية إلخ .. 
وهناك طرق لا استطيع ذكرها عن آلية برمجة هذا النوع .. 
طريقة التركيب : ابحث في البرنامج عن كلمة Register وغالبا تجدها في القائمة help أو في الخيار about 
الباتش : هذا الكراك وظيفته إلحاق اداة بالبرنامج تقوم بتعطيل الخيارات التي تطلب من المستخدم الشراء وفتح كامل المميزات ...
طريقة البرمجة : لهذا التطبيق انواع منها أسطر يتم برمجتها بلغة التجميع تدخل الى البرنامج وتفتح المميزات fetchers .. أو اداة تقوم بتظليل البرنامج وجعله يتخيل ان التاريخ اليوم لم يتغير عن امس فهو نفس التاريخ طوال العام وهذه تنفع للبرامج التجريبية trail 
طريقة التركيب : قم بنسخة لمجلد البرنامج وقم بتشغيله واتبع الخيارات الموجودة به ..
ملف الـريجستري Reg :
الريجستر هو مستودع لقيم المتغيرات للويندوز والبرامج الموجودة به 
وبإمكانك معاينته بالضغط على زير ابدأ Start ثم تشغيل Run ثم كتابة الأمر regedit .. 
وهذه الكراك يقوم بتخزين السريل نمبر في المكان الخاص به في هذا المستودع بدلا من القيام بذالك يدويا ..
طريقة تركيبة : فقط قم بالضغط عليه وسيتم تسجيل البرنامج .. وفتح كامل المميزات ..
طريقة البرمجة : الطريقة سهلة جدا ولو أردت معرفتها قم بفتح الكراك reg بالمفكرة 
او اي برنامج لتحرير النصوص وستعرف الآلية .. 
الرقم المتسلسل serial number : 
هذا هو الأبسط والأسهل : وهو عبارة عن رقم يتم استخدامه لفتح كامل ميزات البرنامج .. أو للسماح بتحميله ... 
طريقة إيجادة : راجع الكيجن ..
كيفية إيجاد الكراك لأي برنامج : 
قم بإيجاد رقم الإصدارة كاملة .. سوف تجده في صفحة "عن البرنامج" about غالبا ...
أيضا قم بإيجاد رقم الــ build ..
فكل برناج وكل إصدارة لها كراك خاص بها مثلا الإصدارة 
6.6521
تختلف عن 
6.6520
مع العلم أن الكل هو الإصدارة السادسة ..
لكن الشركات تقوم بإصدارة إصدارة جديدة في حالة اكتشافها لكراك للإصدارة التي قبل .
18-كيف تدخل على الوضع الآمن في ويندوز xp
فائدة الوضع الآمن: يمكنك من حذف البرامج والملفات التي لم تستطع حذفها بالوضع الطبيعي
الطريقة: أعد تشغيل الجهاز عنده استمر بالضغط على F8
ثم اختر الخيار الأول Safe Mode 
وتقبلوا مني أجمل التحايا

----------


## saleem1969

مشكورين يا شباب

----------


## hhhazeb

ما قصرت
مشكور وتسلم

----------


## k,vm

مشكووووووووووور اخي مستر اكس
بحق و حقيقه انت محترف  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

thank you

----------


## hotseako

الموضوع اكثر من انه يسحق الشكر بل تستحق عن جدارة 
الاحترام والتقدير وفقكم الله دائما

----------

